

Virtual Assistant Needed: How to Hire And Work With a Virtual Assistant - kqr2
http://www.jeffwidman.com/blog/uncategorized/virtual-assistant-needed-how-to-hire-and-work-with-a-virtual-assistant/

======
da5e
Tim Ferris has a new post about this subject as well

How to E-mail Virtual Assistants (or Any Assistants): Proven Templates
[http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2010/11/02/virtual-
assi...](http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2010/11/02/virtual-assistants/)

------
davidedicillo
This is an excellent blue-print on how to handle a VA. I've been thinking to
hire one but I'm afraid I'd spend more time giving him stuff to do than doing
them myself.

